# Screen To Keep Bee's Out



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick was talking to an old timer who told him that bees had taken up residence and how he fixed it so it wouldn't happen again, so Rick did it too...


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey, that's a great idea! I'm more worried about yellow-jackets. They are mean. I have some scraps of screening laying around. Is it glued inside there?

PS I'll email you soon. Been a little busy if you know what I mean.









Jana


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good Idea








I was thinking of putting some type of knobs on it one to keep bees and others out plus also act as a handle to pull the cap off

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Doxie - great idea! Our dealer gave us what, in New England anyway, is called a mud-dawber screen for mounting over two open furnace vents. Its a ridiculously overpriced contraption but (1) it was free and (2) it keeps the flying pests from nesting (and blocking up) the furnace. btw, it also keeps tonka toys and other small person toys from finding their way into the furnace!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Chasgirl said:


> Hey, that's a great idea! I'm more worried about yellow-jackets. They are mean. I have some scraps of screening laying around. Is it glued inside there?
> 
> PS I'll email you soon. Been a little busy if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


He bought the precut patch screens, they are self adhesive but used rubber cement as well to ensure they'd stay...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> btw, it also keeps tonka toys and other small person toys from finding their way into the furnace!


wolfie,

This wouldn't happen if you just bought normal dog toys like everybody else


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Not to hijack, put I am in the process of working up an order with Camping World and just ran across this http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...-2/skunum=34416.

Has anybody used these? Seems this would eliminate the bees and make access to the bumper easier. I think I may have to order a set.

Paul


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> Not to hijack, put I am in the process of working up an order with Camping World and just ran across this http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...-2/skunum=34416.
> 
> Has anybody used these? Seems this would eliminate the bees and make access to the bumper easier. I think I may have to order a set.
> 
> Paul


Not a highjack, just another solution!









Good one!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> btw, it also keeps tonka toys and other small person toys from finding their way into the furnace!


wolfie,

This wouldn't happen if you just bought normal dog toys like everybody else







[/quote]
"Normal toys"??? You mean like for "normal dogs"??? Oh yeah. That would go over well. Walk in the house, shake the little squeaky thing, call the ASPCA and try to explain why Seeker had just called them. Yeah. Right. Like I'm goin' _there _







What are you thinking???


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We have more of a problem with C's.

Sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> We have more of a problem with C's.
> 
> Sorry. I couldn't resist.


Well. You are, after all, in California....


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> Not to hijack, put I am in the process of working up an order with Camping World and just ran across this http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...-2/skunum=34416.
> 
> Has anybody used these? Seems this would eliminate the bees and make access to the bumper easier. I think I may have to order a set.
> 
> Paul


OK I saw this mod and ran out and did it today.














Forget the bee's i don't like spiders!!!







I also added a handle to the outside so I can pull the cap off. I had some screen laying around so i cut a patch and used rubber cement to attach it.

As far as the camping world pieces. This mod seems better, so it can vent the area and allow the hose to dry.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We have more of a problem with C's.
> 
> Sorry. I couldn't resist.


Well. You are, after all, in California....
[/quote]
good point Judi,

besides, should that be spelled cees?


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

emsley3 said:


> Not to hijack, put I am in the process of working up an order with Camping World and just ran across this http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...-2/skunum=34416.
> 
> Has anybody used these? Seems this would eliminate the bees and make access to the bumper easier. I think I may have to order a set.
> 
> Paul


Decided to go ahead and buy these "bumper hatches" from Camping World and finally got around to installing. These seem like they will work great but they are made to slide over the exterior of a 4" bumper. With the way Keystone adds the metal plate on the top and front of the bumper as well as the vinyl strip in the raised metal, it required the heavy use of a rubber mallet to install. I'm not sure how well these will hold up over time with the stress the plastic was put under getting them installed. The added stress does seem to make these "doors" lock very well though.

Paul


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

emsley3 said:


> Decided to go ahead and buy these "bumper hatches" from Camping World and finally got around to installing. These seem like they will work great but they are made to slide over the exterior of a 4" bumper. With the way Keystone adds the metal plate on the top and front of the bumper as well as the vinyl strip in the raised metal, it required the heavy use of a rubber mallet to install. I'm not sure how well these will hold up over time with the stress the plastic was put under getting them installed. The added stress does seem to make these "doors" lock very well though.


How much? Would you do it again, knowing the force you had to apply to get them on and the locking problem?


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How much? Would you do it again, knowing the force you had to apply to get them on and the locking problem?


They were only $13.45 for the pair so they are rather cheap. As of now, I would definitely purchased them again. The stress and stretching of the plastic to get them installed is my only concern. I kind of think that the sun and cold will affect them down the road.

As for the locking, I actually think that stretching the plastic made the "doors" lock in place much better then when I pulled them out of the box.

Even if I only get a couple of years on them, I would replace them for $13.45.

Paul


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I need some of those....I spotted a wasp crawling throught he hole at the beach the other day


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

emsley3 said:


> Not to hijack, put I am in the process of working up an order with Camping World and just ran across this http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...-2/skunum=34416.
> 
> Has anybody used these? Seems this would eliminate the bees and make access to the bumper easier. I think I may have to order a set.
> 
> Paul


I see by your other post that you acquired a pair, I intend on getting a set when I head down to NY state







, great suggestion , many thanks


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I cut 1"of the aluminum trim off the end of the bumper so they fit correctly.

Keep the push-out rails in the bumper.

Dave


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

outbackgeorgia said:


> I cut 1"of the aluminum trim off the end of the bumper so they fit correctly.
> 
> Keep the push-out rails in the bumper.
> 
> Dave


I was actually thinking about that but couldn't talk myself into it at the time (too many other things to do). Did the vinyl strip in the middle of the trim just tuck in behind it? I couldn't tell exactly how it attached on the ends.

Paul


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

$14 item...but $8.95 to ship????

I'll wait for the next trip to CW to get these.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Rick was talking to an old timer who told him that bees had taken up residence and how he fixed it so it wouldn't happen again, so Rick did it too...


Solved the bee problem, but how do you get the cap off now?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Rick was talking to an old timer who told him that bees had taken up residence and how he fixed it so it wouldn't happen again, so Rick did it too...


Solved the bee problem, but how do you get the cap off now?








[/quote]

You just purchase a new camper


----------

